# Simpson HTT4 Tie Downs



## Justin (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello I have a house I'm building on a 32' long by 8' wide trailer with 16" OC studs and I'm using Simpson HTT4 tie downs to tie the structure to the frame. I contacted the manufacturer to see what spacing I would need on these tie downs and they said their testing was done with concrete footers and not steel trailers and said I would need to talk to an engineer. Does anyone have any experience with these that would be willing to help me out?


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 6, 2020)

Are you building a tiny house?

Also, the ties you mentioned are designed to attach a frame to a foundation. It's almost a moot point about how many you need since the ties can handle an uplift in the range 3,000-4500lbs (depending on wood type and number of fasteners used). If your trailer is seeing that amount of uplift throughout, I wouldn't be concerned about the ties!

However, I ran some numbers and I would go every 48" O.C.


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Are you building a tiny house?
> 
> Also, the ties you mentioned are designed to attach a frame to a foundation. It's almost a moot point about how many you need since the ties can handle an uplift in the range 3,000-4500lbs (depending on wood type and number of fasteners used). If your trailer is seeing that amount of uplift throughout, I wouldn't be concerned about the ties!
> 
> However, I ran some numbers and I would go every 48" O.C.


Sorry for the late reply. Yes I am building a tiny house. I didn't know how else to word it, but I understand your point and I appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------

